# Tonights little guest



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I want to introduce tonights little guest, hes a little ferret that was spotted in someones garden in Leeds, they rang the rspca and were told that they couldnt come out unless he was injured, the lady told them that he might be injured but she was worried about touching him, so they said they couldnt come out to him anyway. So she told her friends on facebook, one of whom is friends with me.

Meanwhile and for most of the day he was trapped under a laundry basket. So this is where I come in, my poor long suffering oh was strong armed into driving me over to Leeds to "see" it, when I got there I found what appears to be a paralised ferret. Hes really friendly but like a bag of bones and he is dragging his rear end, he doesnt appear to be able to feel it and is passing water and solids. So Im introducing this boy in case anyone in the Leeds area can pass this round and see if hes lost.

Im taking him to the vets tomorrow and Im not sure what (if anything) they will be able to do, anyway this is the little chap himself, hes called Boris for tonight, or until his real owner/name is discovered.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

well done Gill in rescuing this little fella he is so lucky you saved him and have given him a warm place for the night with plenty food and water x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Well his lordship is through the night , he crawled out of the cage and im sure he was using one of his back legs ever so slightly, when I pinched one of his toes on the leg I thought he used Im sure he flinched a tiny bit. I will see what the vet has to say today but I had no hope for him last night and this has given me a tiny ray of hope .
This little guy needs as many strong healing thoughts as you can muster for todays vets visit.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Oh bless him hes adorable, well done once again Gill! 

Sending tons of positive vibes for the little fella...best of luck at the vets i really hope the prognosis will be a good one xx


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

I didnt see this last night hun, now I know what your text meant . Will you be able to find out if he's ok later? I can't understand the RSPCA not coming out to him 
I wonder how long he's been out, his claws don't look too long.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Well back from the vets, he agreed that hes skin and bone but its positive that he eats anything you point him at, hes possibly got a fractured spine but ferrets are amazing at recovering from that apparently so Im hopeful. Hes on metacam for a week to try to deal with any inflamation and even though I hate tiny cages I have to keep the poor chap in a hamster cage so he doesnt move too much. The RSPCA are paying for his treatment too , she sounded horrified that they hadnt gone out to him last night, so maybe they arent all bad. 
Hes got to have a name so while hes here hes called Boris, and we have a week to get an improvement in him, its a good sign that one of his rear legs seems to be coming back to life and he screamed when the vet was manouvering his back end, Im hoping the fact that he can feel it is good 

He isnt chipped and hes not reported at the local vets where he was found, or the main vets in Leeds either , but someone has gone to the trouble of having him neutered and hes really friendly, so I think he has been loved and is probably missed by someone.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Ooo I'm glad he's OK so far. He's in a good place to recover, I'm glad you've got him hun . if his owner doesn't show I'm sure he won't be without a proper home for long


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Lavenderb said:


> Ooo I'm glad he's OK so far. He's in a good place to recover, I'm glad you've got him hun . if his owner doesn't show I'm sure he won't be without a proper home for long


And no doubt you would break that to Chris, or should we leave it to the usual stool pigeon to blab that we have another family member? :lol:


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> And no doubt you would break that to Chris, or should we leave it to the usual stool pigeon to blab that we have another family member? :lol:


Lmfao you crafty cow :lol:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Awww i have been thinking of this little fella all day, I hope he responds to meds and gets better, I know one thing, he is in the best place, he will get top class care with you and I hope you can watch him become a beautiful healthy boy.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

How's he doing tonight Gill? I bet he can smell boomer and Gracie and is eager to get better so he can play with them.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Lavenderb said:


> How's he doing tonight Gill? I bet he can smell boomer and Gracie and is eager to get better so he can play with them.


He is looking a lot perkier, hes holding his head up and eating as much as he can get inside his face . Hes slightly moved both back legs today too


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Aw lets hope hes on the road to recovery & sounds like his little paws are firmly under the table to me


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Thankies hun, I have no idea what you are suggesting about his paws being under the table though :aureola:. I think he is moving his back legs very slightly now . I will get some more pics of him if I can later today, but for now, heres another one of the cuddlemonster.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Well as of tonight I will no longer have Boris, or should I say Alfonze to give him his correct name, as a house guest. His owner has been searching for him for days, hes an old boy and is very loved. His owner registered with an RSPCA lost pets site, and was generally looking for him, then she rang one of the vets that I left my details with and tracked him down that way .
Im handing him over tonight but its definately him, Ive seen pics that she emailed to me and its even got his little scar on his eyebrow 

Ooooh I dont think Ive ever been so happy that an animal is leaving, I was devastated that he wasnt loved enough for someone to search for him, and she sounds like such a lovely person. Shes worried about his back, but is willing to work with it till he gets better


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> Well as of tonight I will no longer have Boris, or should I say Alfonze to give him his correct name, as a house guest. His owner has been searching for him for days, hes an old boy and is very loved. His owner registered with an RSPCA lost pets site, and was generally looking for him, then she rang one of the vets that I left my details with and tracked him down that way .
> Im handing him over tonight but its definately him, Ive seen pics that she emailed to me and its even got his little scar on his eyebrow
> 
> Ooooh I dont think Ive ever been so happy that an animal is leaving, I was devastated that he wasnt loved enough for someone to search for him, and she sounds like such a lovely person. Shes worried about his back, but is willing to work with it till he gets better


what fantastic news, his owners want to be so thankful to you, as without you I very much doubt he would be alive now, you have done amazing things for this special boy, I hope his owner keeps in contact with you for the rest of his life.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Lovely happy ending :thumbup:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Well Fonzy is back where he should be, his owners were lovely and he obviously adored them. They have been frantic with worry for him and were so worried last night when it went down to -3, hes going to get all the care he needs to get him back to health


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

aw i wanted him to move in with you Gill ....though its lovely hes been reunited with his owner & hes well loved.. i suppose lol 

huge well done for all youve done for him Gill xx.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

noushka05 said:


> aw i wanted him to move in with you Gill ....though its lovely hes been reunited with his owner & hes well loved.. i suppose lol
> 
> huge well done for all youve done for him Gill xx.


Me too Noush , I had totally fallen for him, if you could have seen how much he loved his mum though you would know its right


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> Me too Noush , I had totally fallen for him, if you could have seen how much he loved his mum though you would know its right


 i knew you had, that lovely pic said it all..but if he loved his mum that much im very happy they were reunited x


----------

